# Capt Ernie Dunn. ( Ropners 1970's )



## uncle Ray (Sep 28, 2013)

I had the pleasure to sail with Captain Ernie Dunn on Mv Stonepool for Ropners of Hartlepool back in 1971 he was a real gentleman and an excellent Captain. I believe he came from the Whitley Bay Area does anyone know if he is still alive and kicking, It would be great to hear from him. 
Great memories


----------



## Pelican Bob (May 19, 2016)

Hi Ray,
I sailed with Ernie on the Stonepool in 1971. I was Mate at the time and remember we got around quite a bit. A good trip if I remember.
Regards
Bob Jackson


----------



## uncle Ray (Sep 28, 2013)

Pelican Bob said:


> Hi Ray,
> I sailed with Ernie on the Stonepool in 1971. I was Mate at the time and remember we got around quite a bit. A good trip if I remember.
> Regards
> Bob Jackson


Hi Bob
I joined the Stonepool out of dry dock in Palmers on the Tyne in 1971 if my memory serves me right we sailed direct to Vitoria in Brazil. we certainly had a good trip. the last run was from Sydney with Grain to Rotterdam were we signed off 
Regards
Ray


----------



## boroboy (Sep 17, 2009)

I sailed with Ernie Dunn on the Bridgepool in 1963and the Barlby in 1967. I believe he would have been a good 20 years older than me, so I'd be surprised (and delighted) if he was still with us, but I doubt it.


----------



## Cranky (Jun 18, 2007)

I, too sailed with Captain Dunn on the Rudby in the early seventies.
I remember him for his sense of humour and fairness.
Other equally well remembered Ropner captains of those days are;
Capts Carter, Tingle, Pounder, and Dekonski.


----------



## uncle Ray (Sep 28, 2013)

boroboy said:


> I sailed with Ernie Dunn on the Bridgepool in 1963and the Barlby in 1967. I believe he would have been a good 20 years older than me, so I'd be surprised (and delighted) if he was still with us, but I doubt it.



Hi Boroboy 
I remember the Bridgepool and Barlby as Captain Ernie and the Bosun also a company man ( who's name just escapes me) spoke of those vessels regularly.
I would guess and be delighted too if he was still around, I would imagine he would be in his mid 90's now. A Great man indeed
Good to hear from you
Regards
Ray


----------



## uncle Ray (Sep 28, 2013)

Cranky said:


> I, too sailed with Captain Dunn on the Rudby in the early seventies.
> I remember him for his sense of humour and fairness.
> Other equally well remembered Ropner captains of those days are;
> Capts Carter, Tingle, Pounder, and Dekonski.


Hi Cranky
Yes he did have a good sense of humour, I remember I was climbing the stairs on my way to the bridge deck as he was coming down, when I realised he was there he was 2 steps above me I apologised for blocking his way down and his reply was " You're not so tall now what you gonna do " 
Great sense of humour and as you said very fair indeed.

I also remember a Captain Pounder ( we called him Tucker )
Regards
Ray


----------



## kudu (Aug 13, 2008)

Sailed with Dekonski,as third mate,on the Rushpool.We did'nt really hit it off.He was polish,and when referring to me said "Turd"mate.Possibly it was his way of pronunciation,but not sure.When he left the Rushpool in Moji,in Japan,we got Colin Tingle,a decent bloke. Jan 1969 to April 1970.


----------



## Brian Clark Springhall (Nov 29, 2008)

boroboy said:


> I sailed with Ernie Dunn on the Bridgepool in 1963and the Barlby in 1967. I believe he would have been a good 20 years older than me, so I'd be surprised (and delighted) if he was still with us, but I doubt it.


Hi I am also a boro boy and sailed with Ropners from 1957 to December 1964, Deerpool, Daleby, Wandby, Lake Atlin, Swiftpool and lastly Silver Comet never rose above 3rd engineer but enjoyed my time with them and had some memorable voyages.


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cranky said:


> Ropner captains of those days are;
> Capts Carter, Tingle, Pounder, and Dekonski.


Captain Carter, another of the worlds gentlemen, sailed with him on the 'Levenpool' on the Burntisland - Takoradi run. He and his wife (a lovely lady) tried to marry me off with a wee girl from Burntisland, Mrs Carter saying she and the Captain would do my (a lowly 3/m)night aboard so I could see my wee lassie (they may have had an ulterior motive!). Alas the wee lassie cast her final favours elsewhere, but every cloud has a silver lining, as I met my late wife whilst serving on the 'Wandby' (Captain Churchill) and we had 27 years of honeymoon together before she passed away at an early age.

First sailed with Captain Churchill on the 'Swiftpool' on a short coastal voyage and he asked me to join him later on the 'Wandby'


----------

